# Moser - Rund um den Säuling - Schützensteig



## Jako (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin gestern die Moser-tour Nr. 40, rund um den Säuling gefahren. Trotz dem kühlen und diesigen Wetter war es einfach super! Ich bin von meinem neuen Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 2005 so was von begeistert! Die steilen Anstiege (nach Moser Höhenprofil bis zu 26%) bin ich alles mit ausgefahrener 130mm Gabel gefahren, trotzdem keine Anzeichen von Schwierigkeiten, die Klettereigenschaft von dem Bike ist wirklich beeindruckend.

Den Schützensteig zum Ammerwaldhotel runter bin ich das letzte mal 1992 gefahren - da war es noch ein harmloser Singletrail - jetzt ist er ziemlich ausgewaschen macht aber tierisch Spaß  hier kommen die Stärken vom Rocky Slayer erst richtig zum vorschein! Bis auf ein paar Fußabsätzer konnte ich die gesamte Strecke durchfahren

Fährt von euch jemand die spätere Tragestrecke zum Bach runter? Das habe ich mir als verantwortungsbewußter Familienvater dann doch verkniffen - könnte mir aber gut vorstellen das es mit 150mm vorne und hinten schon fahrbar ist......
Nach 3 Std. war ich wieder bei den Schlössern, eine Supergeile Feierabendrunde


----------



## maxa (5. Oktober 2006)

schönes bike haste da.

die abfahrt kenne ich nicht, aber der unterschied von 130 auf 150 ist nicht so groß.

mit viel geschick, mut und den nötigen respekt vor der abfahrt ist das sicher auch mit deinem bike möglich.

nimm doch einfach mal schienbein und ellenbogen protektoren mit, und probiers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (7. Oktober 2006)

welche Stelle am Bach? Später da bei der Melkalpe? Mountainbike Schiebestrecke? = komplett fahrbar, max S3


----------



## Jako (7. Oktober 2006)

@maxa: danke für das kompliment, ich find´s auch geil. ich glaube schon das man den unterschied von 130 auf 150 deutlich merkt, von 100 auf 130 ist ja auch sehr deutlich.... das nächste mal fahre ich.... mal sehen wie weit ich komme..
@carsten: genau das stück meine ich, hab ja schon vermutet das das zu fahren ist.... das nächste mal ist es fällig.


----------



## Beff1 (7. Oktober 2006)

schönes bike 

genau DER Rahmen war die Tage mal bei ebäh drin und ich habs versäumt zuzuschlagen....könnte mich immer noch ärgern....


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Oktober 2006)

Mir gefällt's in schwarz besser 






Die entsprechende Stelle bei der Säuling Tour ist nicht ganz einfach (ca. S3). Von knapp 30 Leuten die bei unser Münchner-HSW-Forums-Tour mitgefahren sind, ist die Stelle *keiner* gefahren. Das ist halt ganz klar ein Wandersteig und auch offiziell für Biker gesperrt.

Zu den 130/150mm: ich bin am 1. Mai am Lago das neue Slayer mit 150mm-Fox-Gabel probegefahren. Ich konnte zu meinem alten Slayer keinen Unterschied beim Downhill feststellen. Die 2 cm zusätzlich bringen Dir vermutlich nur in Extremsituationen was. 
Der Unterschied zwischen 100 und 130mm ist deshalb so auffällig, da es sich bei 100 mm Bikes um Racer oder Tourer handelt, die eine deutlich andere Geometrie aufweisen. 
Der Unterschied zwischen All-Mountain (130) und Enduro (150) ist dagegen nur marginal, da beide Bike-Kategorien stark auf's bergabfahren ausgelegt sind. Geht ein Enduro zu stark in die Freeride-Richtung was die Geometrie betrifft, hast Du deutliche Einbußen beim Uphill.

PS: Dein Antriebsstrang gefällt mir gut. Werde mein Baby im Winter auch auf DEUS/XO umrüsten


----------



## Jako (7. Oktober 2006)

@all-mountain: du sagst es selber, die 20mm mehr bringen in extrem-situationen etwas - und das wäre es wohl in diesem fall. auch die geometrie geht ja dann wieder etwas mehr in die richtung. allerdings möchte ich mit so einem 16kg bike keine langen und steilen anstiege fahren. deshalb ist unser slayer 2005 genau das richtige!! rocky rock´s !!!


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Oktober 2006)

Naja, ich denke dass es zu 95% auf Fahrtechnik ankommt. Bei den restlichen 5% helfen Dir eventuell die 2 cm um noch heil über das Hinderniss drüberzukommen. Das meinte ich mit "Extremsituationen".
Ich bleibe jedenfalls auch bei meinem "Old"-Slayer, da ich bei Uphill im Gegensatz zum Downhill schon deutliche Unterschiede gemerkt habe.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (3. November 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> @all-mountain: du sagst es selber, die 20mm mehr bringen in extrem-situationen etwas - und das wäre es wohl in diesem fall. auch die geometrie geht ja dann wieder etwas mehr in die richtung. allerdings möchte ich mit so einem 16kg bike keine langen und steilen anstiege fahren. deshalb ist unser slayer 2005 genau das richtige!! rocky rock´s !!!



Hi, 
bin heute 3.11.07 die Säulingrunde gefahren alles runter ohne Absteigen.
Hatte allerdings ein 17 kg Bike dabei mit 180/170 mm Fedreweg, ging auch ganz gut bergauf, hängt halt von Deinen Muckis ab.

Ich bin 46 Jahre und bin das in 3,5 h gefahren

Gruss


----------

